# HDTV from cable or satellite?



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

News Analysis
HDTV: Cable or Satellite?
DIRECTV and Echostar may be losing new high-def owners to cable TV -- and for good reason.
By Phillip Swann

Washington, DC (Feb. 26) -- You just purchased an expensive new High-Definition TV. Should you subscribe to cable TV or buy a satellite dish? Which one offers the best high-def lineup?

The answer used to be satellite. From 2000 to 2003, both DIRECTV and Echostar offered more high-def channels than its cable counterparts. However, in the last year, the cable TV industry has raced ahead and is now the clear leader in providing HDTV programming.

(Note: Voom, the new satellite TV service from Cablevision, offers more than 30 high-def channels. However, the cost of Voom's dish and receiver is nearly four times that of a starter system for its satellite rivals. Consequently, Voom has yet to make a dent in the satellite TV market.)

Why do I say this? In many markets, cable TV now provides:

* High-def feeds of Cinemax, HBO, Starz, Showtime, ESPN HD, HDNet, Discovery HD Theater and InDemand. Cable operators have added these channels while the satellite TV industry has sat on its butt. DIRECTV, for instance, has not added a high-def channel since July 2003. (The satcaster did add local HD feeds of CBS in selected markets.)

* High-def feeds of the local channels, such as ABC, NBC, PBS and CBS. However, DIRECTV and Echostar only offer high-def feeds of CBS -- and in just a few cities. If you're a satellite viewer, you will likely have to install an rooftop antenna to receive your local digital broadcasts.

In addition, over the last year, DIRECTV and Echostar have failed to keep promises when it comes to HDTV services. For instance, DIRECTV announced in January 2003 that it would offer a HDTV recorder from its partner, TiVo, by year's end. However, the satcaster has not only failed to release the product, but it hasn't even announced a launch date yet. In addition, DIRECTV and Echostar say they plan to increase their HDTV lineups this year, but have not offered any specifics or timetables.

DIRECTV and Echostar are making a major mistake by failing to respond to the growing audience of HDTV owners. If they don't change course -- and soon -- the cable TV industry could dominate the HDTV industry for years.

*Source*


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I have to admit, I received an advertisement from my local cable company today (Time Warner) and they offer most of the major HDTV channels along with my locals in Hi-Def. Pretty tempting. Dish and DirecTV may have an uphill battle on their hands.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Yes they do, both must have some way for all subscribers to have access to local channels in HD, not just a few in O&O markets. they both need to get new satellite's up and running much faster then their current speed of work now, and give us more HDTV, or they are going to lose a lot of subscribers for HD to cable for good. agree?


----------



## James Hill (Jul 24, 2003)

Here in the Salt Lake market, Comcast will give you the HD tuner and HD stations for nothing... as long as you spend at least 45.00 a month on a digital package. They offer no other way to get HD through their system.

In short, a smart move, as they're forcing the entire issue.

Is that how it is in the rest of the country?

James Hill


----------



## gqmagtutgic (Jul 13, 2003)

In my area Charter is offering its HD reciever for $3 - $7 per month. I'm glad when I got my Mits, I got the one with the HD tuner. It's giving me great HD viewing in the evening as CBS is now leading the way in HD content, with ABC & NBC giving more & more, I don't have to buy boxes from Dish or Direct as I see which I may prefer,( I have Dishnetwork btw) and from what I believe is a consensus opinion the HD packages from dish & direct are both pretty weak!


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

My local cable company(US Cable) 's reps have not even heard of hdtv  at least locally


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

If it wasn't for Comcast not being able to find the problem with noise on some of the analog channels I'd still be with them for TV. They have more HD channels then either E* or D* and adding all the time. I guess when you don't have to do LIL for the entire nation you have the bandwidth available to provide more HD content.


----------



## DJSix (Jan 19, 2004)

It's all in what you want in your service. Granted, if you want your locals in HD, cable is the way to go. But for me, I like the fact that I can watch the Red Wings pregame, the game itself, and the Detroit Sports Report (for comments after the game). My local cable provider doesn't offer out of market nfl, nhl, mlb, or nba. On top of that my local provider doesn't give me the fox sports networks that D* does. 

Decide what you want in your service; go to your cable provider, E*, D*, and possibly voom; and go with what gives you the best for your money.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Swann hit the nail on the head!

I'm anticipating Adelphia's HD rollout in my local area with great interest, especially if they pick up Jax locals in HD. According to recent info, they are currently running fiber, which means finally getting primetime network programming in HD. :sure:

Supposedly by the end of this quarter. Then it willl be decision time - satellite OR cable - ugh!  I can't justify both.


----------



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

Comcast in my area is more than competitive in their HDTV end of things - for about an additional $6 they install what appears to be, a good HDTV Receiver, and this surely tempted me to possibly leave DISH after like 7 years. BUT - when I look at what their "Digital" Program (cheapest) would cost me along with this inexpensive entry into HDTV - compared to what I presently pay for DISH 120 and locals = $39.99.
They then price themselves out of my market - and then there is their HIDDEN charges - the ones they don't tell you about up front. Too bad they are so GREEDY - they are in a position where they could really increase their clients - BUT - apparenty they believe in charging more to less rather than less to more.

Michael


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

In my area Time Warner Cable, will give you 3 free HD channels at this point, with more on the way, but only with at least a subscription to basic digital cable at a high starting price of just over $59/m (including 1 cable box) (can be a little lower if you combine with Road Runner high speed internet or digital phone.) they will give me for free Discovery HD, NBC HD (local feed) and PBS HD (local feed). they will be adding a local feed of CBS HD (very soon when a deal is reached) and ABC HD when they start to broadcast in HD this spring, plus Fox HD later on when it is available from Fox. no plan's for local UPN HD or WB HD to be added. they also offer 4 more HD channels for $9.95/m with no discounts= INHD 1&2, HDNET, HDNET MOVIES. Also they have Showtime and HBO in HD, which can only be purchased in a promo package with digital cable, which only includes the E & W feeds OR alone for about $5/m for the E & W feeds of each channel. They plan to offer NFL HD and coming next month ESPN HD in the $9.95 HD package. very temping! I may sign up next week just to give it a try while DIRECTV gets new satellites up and running and gives me locals, since I get my New HDTV in next week.


----------



## bcadotte1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Since I get all my networks via Antenna ,I do not need comcast for that but when they start offering our local sports(Fox Sports Detroit here)in HD thats when I will have to make a tough decision.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

I hate articles like this because it treats cable as if it were one. Yes, Comcast and TWC are being (somewhat) proactive in HDTV, but it's still YMMV in many parts of the country as to HDTV on cable. At least with Dish and Directv (also Voom) their HDTV programming is available nationwide.

Here in Hawaii, TWC Honolulu offers InHD, HBO, SHO, FSN West HD and KITV(ABC). They will be adding HDNet, HDNet Movies and DiscoveryHD in March. However, Emmis owns both the CBS and FOX stations and is withholding them due to retrans issues, Emmis want to be compensated for the DT channels to be carried. Raycom owns the NBC and WB stations and only offer the Digital channels via TWC due to transmitter issues but is only providing 480i signals. ESPN-HD and TWC nationally are at odds also over compensation and the belief is that TWC will be the last to settle, so no ESPN-HD probably for sometime.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Even though I live in Seattle (land of hills and lattes), I'm lucky that I live on top of one of our hills and have pretty good line of sight to main transmission farms. Native PQ is nothing short of first rate, especially with a 61" TV.

BTW, nice avatar Charles. Go M's, beat the Yankees!


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

Charter does not know what HDTV is around here.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Around here the Cable Companies only carry a fraction of what we can get OTA. The rest is on par. I still see DBS ahead at this time.

*Who has what:*

```
[FONT=arial terminal][size=2]

Local      OTA    OTA    OTA    Wash    DC/MD    VA     Balt 
Channel   DishTV Direct  Voom  Comcast StarPWR   COX   Comcast Adelphia
------------------------------------------------------------------------
ABC  2      X      X      X                               X
NBC  4      X      X      X       X       X       X       
FOX  5      X      X      X       X       X
ABC  7      X      X      X       X       X       X        
CBS  9      X      X      X       X       X       X
NBC 11      X      X      X                               X
CBS 13      X      X      X                               X
UPN 20      X      X      X 
PBS 22      X      X      X                               X
UPN 24      X      X      X     
PBS 26      X      X      X       X       X          
MHz 30      X      X      X   
FOX 45      X      X      X              
WB  50      X      X      X                   
WB  54      X      X      X    
MHz 57      X      X      X                      
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Network   Dish   Direct         Wash    Star     VA     Balt 
Channel  Network   TV    Voom  Comcast  Power    COX   Comcast Adelphia
------------------------------------------------------------------------
ESPN-HD     X      X              X       X       X       X
DiscoveryHD X      X      X               X       X     
HDNet       X      X                      X            
HDNetMovies X      X                      X    
INHD                              X               X       X
INHD2/CSN                         X               X       X      
-
HBO-HD(E)   X      X      X       X       X       X       X  
HBO-HD(W)                 X
SHO-HD(E)   X      X      X       X       X       X       X
SHO-HD(W)                 X
Cinemax-HD                X       X                       X
StarZ-HD(E)               X       X                       X
StarZ-HD(W)               X
TMC-HD                    X
-
CBS-HD NYC  X      X
PPV-HD      X      X                                    
HDEvents    X      X                                   
Playboy-HD                X
NFL-HD             X      X
Voom 21+                  X            
------------------------------------------------------------------------

OTA Channels require antenna for reception.  Reception varies by location.
[/size][/font]
```


----------



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

mini1 said:


> Yes they do, both must have some way for all subscribers to have access to local channels in HD, not just a few in O&O markets. they both need to get new satellite's up and running much faster then their current speed of work now, and give us more HDTV, or they are going to lose a lot of subscribers for HD to cable for good. agree?


Unless they switch the encoding over to VC-9, and dump MPEG-2, I don't see how they can fit it all on the sats they have. They hardly have room for the b*stardized locals they put up there now.


----------



## glp (Jan 9, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> I have to admit, I received an advertisement from my local cable company today (Time Warner) and they offer most of the major HDTV channels along with my locals in Hi-Def. Pretty tempting. Dish and DirecTV may have an uphill battle on their hands.


I hate to be the bearer of bad news. I have been a dish customer for two years. I dropped adelphia because of the horendous picture quality but I kept the modem because it worked quite well. Recentlly adelphia solicited me to come back. The offer was for $20.00 more than I'm paying for the cable modem I could get all my locals plus HBO , SHO , STARZ, MAX all in HD plus all the SD channels I now have with dish and some I don't. Well needless to say I bit at the offer . The sad part is the channels look better thru the cable on my Hitachi HD set than they do with Dish. It really surprised me because that was the reason for going to dish in the first place. My feeling on all of this is cable has become more proactive both with SD and HD and it shows. Now granted after the intro offer my cable bill would be more than Dish but as the old saying goes you get what you pay for. I can not profess to have the knowledge of many of you when it comes to DBS in fact this forum has been invaluable for educating me about DBS but it appears that even if Charlie had the will to expand HD the way with this bandwidth issue seems almost futile. Lets face it I already have two dishes mounted (a 3rd is not an option) have CBS Discovery HDNET HDNET MOVIE HBO SHO and ESPNHD no locals in HD and a picture quality problem with satelite signals all peg at 120+ it sounds like the very reasons I left cable are now the very reasons I'm considering going back. Maybe the Charlie Chat Monday will bring some promising news but I'm waivering. I may very soon have a 921 for sale !
Gary


----------

